
The Unfixable Bug - vilhelm_s
http://www.ilikebigbits.com/blog/2016/11/22/the-unfixable-bug
======
morissette
Bad title; everything can be fixed but the fix implemented may not be ones
favorite solution. The fix here is having a color blind setting that skews
those two colors when enabled.

